# New Breed Archery's Whitetail Challenge



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is an awesome deal I wish I could get in on that but I don't have time this year.


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

The Waffle House in evergreen al has just offered to provide the food for one of the nights meals! We would like to say thank you to them for the donation!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

Victory Archery Just committed to supplying some Arrows and other items as prizes to be given away at the hunt! Thank you Victory Archery!


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

That is great way to step up guys :thumbs_up


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Really wish I could get in on it.


----------



## 12ringmafia (Feb 16, 2009)

going to have to figure out my schedule!! i want to do this! This would be a blast!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*"the top three scoring teams will be invited back to square off for the final round of competition to be held during the Alabama Pre-Rut which will be Jan. 4th 5th and 6th 2012"*


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Wish we could attend!! Sounds like a great time. Just a bit too far from us and already have a hunt booked come February.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry we can't make it  sounds like a blast.


----------



## charliep (Mar 16, 2009)

Can't do this year already have the hunts scheduled plus work is in the way that week. Maybe next year


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ive had a couple of inquires looking for a partner. If interested let me know and maybe i can help get you partnered up!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This hunt competition been around for a real long time....It something I would highly recommend you do sometime. It's a great time...great food....great people and friends....


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

This will be a Great Hunt to go to if you can. The Salters are Great folks. Just wish I could go.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

I am looking for a partner for this hunt if anyone is interested.


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Man I would love to do this!! It is going to interfere with my Kansas hunt and family coming out from VA. 

Hey KYLE, how about we do a free custom dip on those bows? (courtesy of Hanover Hydro) If there is anything else I could do as far as fund raising just give me a call.


----------

